# Rekarte pelo Brasil: Rio de Janeiro/RJ



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*O RIO DE JANEIRO CONTINUA LINDO...*

Depois de São Paulo, subi o vale do Paraíba e finalmente cheguei na cidade maravilhosa, e ela é realmente maravilhosa! :banana:
Esse thread demorou para sair, mas queria agradecer muito aos meus amigos foristas Leo e Travel que foram excelentes companhias e tbm foram meus guias no Rio. :colgate:

Hoje sou um dos maiores divulgadores do Rio, aliás lamento que o tempo não tenha sido o suficiente para ver tudo que o Rio oferece, mas oxalá um dia retornarei! :cheers:


CENTRO

*Um belo conjunto de prédios neoclássicos, art déco e até alguns coloniais como o Palácio Tiradentes. A arborização nas principais vias tbm torna agradável passear pelo centro do Rio, aliado com uma série de atrações como os diversos museus(Amanhã, Histórico Nacional etc.), bibliotecas, VLT e até um aeroporto .*


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

:applause:


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA (Aug 11, 2006)

Seu thread começou com o meu pedaço favorito da cidade: o centro!


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Excelente!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

CARIOCAemSSA said:


> Seu thread começou com o meu pedaço favorito da cidade: o centro!


Tbm é o meu preferido junto com a Zona Sul, mas bem que a área em frente ao Museu do Amanhã poderia ter mais árvores


----------



## odilson_sa (Aug 29, 2008)

Excelente qualidade das fotos! Parabéns, Rekarte!


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

Passou na Colombo?


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Rekarte, te conheço desde 2008 no SSC, mas é a sua primeira vez no Rio, é isso mesmo???

As primeiras fotos ficaram lindas! Queremos mais!!! :laugh:

Espero que você tenha gostado da cidade onde nasci! :cheers:


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Que sol, que dia hein!....que maravilha de cidade, linda!


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

Mas foram somente essas as fotos que você tirou do Centro do Rio? Só isso? Não tem mais?


----------



## GS 100 (Oct 10, 2015)

Fotos com bons ângulos e qualidade excelente! Vamos lá, poste mais!


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

GS 100 said:


> Fotos com bons ângulos e qualidade excelente! Vamos lá, poste mais!


isso ai...

:banana::banana:


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Belas fotos do Centro do Rio, Rekarte! 

Quero ver logo as outras fotos também


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

provinciano said:


> Passou na Colombo?


Passei em frente



Emanuel Paiva said:


> Rekarte, te conheço desde 2008 no SSC, mas é a sua primeira vez no Rio, é isso mesmo???
> 
> As primeiras fotos ficaram lindas! Queremos mais!!! :laugh:
> 
> Espero que você tenha gostado da cidade onde nasci! :cheers:


Sim, foi minha primeira vez no Rio 
e gostei muito da cidade 



Osmar Carioca said:


> Mas foram somente essas as fotos que você tirou do Centro do Rio? Só isso? Não tem mais?


Selecionei as melhores


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> Passei em frente


E não entrou?


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> Sim, foi minha primeira vez no Rio
> e gostei muito da cidade


Não foi na Zona Sul? Não passeou pela Lagoa? Não foi a Ipanema? Não foi a Barra da Tijuca?


----------



## fersant (Jan 27, 2014)

Tudo lindo... internacional. Melhor lugar da cidade. Aguardando mais fotos pra babar.


----------



## fernando-mota (Aug 5, 2014)

Parabéns pelas fotos!!
O Centro do Rio, é uma das regiões mais bonitas do Brasil!!


----------



## Leo10Rio (Jan 3, 2008)

Oi Rekarte.

Um prazer recebê-lo no Rio.

As fotos são poucas mas estão ótimas. Sintetizam bem o Centro.

Espero fotos de outros bairros e mais opiniões sobre os lugares visitados!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Osmar Carioca said:


> E não entrou?


Não



Osmar Carioca said:


> Não foi na Zona Sul? Não passeou pela Lagoa? Não foi a Ipanema? Não foi a Barra da Tijuca?


Calma que vem mais fotos por aí


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Cristo Redentor

*É possível ir ao Rio e não conhecer o cristo? Em geral as pessoas não aconselham ir ao cristo, é caro e além da vista, não há nada mais lá. O calor e a multidão de gente no alto do cristo tbm tornam uma súplica o tour, mas é algo que pela tradição nos sentimos impelidos a fazer pelo menos uma vez na vida.*


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

^^

É Rekarte se jogando pelo Rio de Janeiro!:lol:


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

A vista em si vale e muito a subida. Sem dúvidas, uma das cidades mais fotogênicas do mundo! :applause:


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> É possível ir ao Rio e não conhecer o cristo? Em geral as pessoas não aconselham ir ao cristo, é caro e além da vista, não há nada mais lá. O calor e a multidão de gente no alto do cristo tbm tornam uma súplica o tour, mas é algo que pela tradição *nos sentimos impelidos a fazer pelo menos uma vez na vida.*



Já fui mais de 30 vezes, e ainda assim não me canso de retornar ao Cristo. Adoro!:banana::banana:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Cristo Redentor, Pão de Açúcar e Praia de Copacabana é o passeio básico do básico de quem vem ao Rio pela primeira vez. Nem lembro de todos os pontos turísticos de cabeça, mas menos de 10 dias fica difícil conhecer todos eles. Além disso, se quiser dar uma esticada até a Região dos Lagos, a Costa Verde ou a Serra Fluminense, também vale muito a pena! 

Parabéns pela visita, e pelas fotos! :applause:


----------



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

Incrivel como a zona norte se densificou nos ultimos 20 anos... ali ao redor do Maracana, ja parece qualquer bairro denso da zona sul...


----------



## GS 100 (Oct 10, 2015)

legal said:


> Incrivel como a zona norte se densificou nos ultimos 20 anos... ali ao redor do Maracana, ja parece qualquer bairro denso da zona sul...


Sim, a área residencial no entorno do Maracanã é muito boa, quase no mesmo nível de alguns bairros da Zona Sul como Botafogo ou Laranjeiras.


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Suas fotos ficaram ótimas, parabéns! Continue postando mais para a gente 




legal said:


> Incrivel como a zona norte se densificou nos ultimos 20 anos... ali ao redor do Maracana, ja parece qualquer bairro denso da zona sul...


A região da Grande Tijuca sempre foi bastante adensada, assim como a Zona Sul.


----------



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

Sim, e' verdade.
Mas tanto essa mesma regiao como Botafogo estao vivendo uma "renovacao" e intensificacao no adensamento, com mais e mais predios e mais novos.
A densidade tradicional de Botafogo e da zona norte sempre foi meio "banguela" com muitos espacos vazios e "velha" com muitos predios de concreto sujo (tipo Copacabana, mas Copa ja deu uma modernizada legal). Agora, ha muitos predios novos mais modernos que deram uma intensificacao na densidade.
Mas sim, voce esta' certo: Tijuca/Maracana sempre foram de densidade comparavel a varios bairros da zona sul, so que acho que nas fotos mais recentes do Cristo, essa densidade esta' mais intensa.. mais obvia... e' como se essa zona fosse extensao natural da densidade da zona sul.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Catete

*O Catete é um histórico bairro da zona sul do Rio de Janeiro, famoso por ser o bairro do "Palácio do Catete", a antiga residência presidencial de quando o Rio era a capital do Brasil. Foi no Palácio do Catete que Getúlio Vargas se suicidou e está lá até hoje o pijama que ele usou naquele fatídico dia, hoje o Palácio do Catete é o "Museu da República", o museu que conta a história do Brasil republicano.*


----------



## Leo10Rio (Jan 3, 2008)

Queremos mais fotos! :cheers:

Excelentes!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Santa Teresa*

Santa Teresa é um bairro charmoso, localizado em um morro entre o centro e a zona sul, bairro boêmio e turístico, famoso pela escadaria selaron e pelo bondinho da Santa Teresa, mas além disso há também uma vista maravilhosa para o centro e para a zonal sul.


----------



## DRI RJ (Mar 24, 2020)

Esperamos mais fotos, está muito bom!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Vista de Santa Teresa*

O bairro de Santa Teresa proporciona uma ótima visão do centro do Rio de Janeiro e dos bairros da zona sul, em especial do morro do pão de açúcar.​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Urca*
Bairro onde mora o Roberto Carlos e onde fica o Pão de Açúcar.​


----------



## GS 100 (Oct 10, 2015)

Ah, o Rio de Janeiro... amo essa cidade! Infelizmente vivo na parte sem graça de Jacarepaguá e Barra, e não desfruto desse charme que o outro lado da cidade tem. Embora a cidade esteja muito mal cuidada ao longo dos últimos anos, gosto muito de viver aqui e também gostaria de viver em qualquer lugar semelhante.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Eu não cheguei a conhecer a zona oeste, mas deve ter lugares interessantes por lá, embora talvez não tão interessante quanto a zona sul e o centro


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

As fotos do Catete, de Santa Teresa e da Urca ficaram muito boas! O Rio é fotogênico demais! 👏👏👏


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Laranjeiras*

Tradicional bairro da zona sul, conhecido por abrigar a sede do governo estadual do Rio de Janeiro e o estádio de Fluminense.​


----------



## GS 100 (Oct 10, 2015)

Rekarte said:


> Eu não cheguei a conhecer a zona oeste, mas deve ter lugares interessantes por lá, embora talvez não tão interessante quanto a zona sul e o centro


Tem sim rs. Aqui em Jacarepaguá o centro dos bairros, como Taquara, Pechincha e Freguesia, são bem legais. Algumas áreas residenciais também são agradáveis e até charmosas. Porém não há aquela diversidade arquitetônica das outras três zonas da cidade, já que a ocupação começou a se intensificar só a partir dos anos 50.


----------

